# MN Dove Season



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I plan to go out on Sept. 1 for my first dove hunt. I found an area holding a lot of doves and plan on doing some pass shooting if possible. I found the doves like to sit on the high power wires. Underneath and around the wires is a fresh cut oat field, and some ponds are about a 1/4 mile away. I plan on pass shooting and am wondering how far I should be away from the concentrations of doves so I don't spook them when I shoot. Any help is appreciated. I am excited to get out and shoot the gun. :lol:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Doves are an interesting bird to hunt. Some are very relaxed and you could shoot within 50-60 yards of them and not spoke them and some are very jumpy. I think you are taking the right approach on pass shooting them. I wouldn't be to concerned about spooking the birds that are roosting if you have patience. If its a good spot they will keep coming back shots or not. The only way to learn is trial and error.


----------

